# Befehl zum einrücken der textausgabe?



## phillack (4. Nov 2008)

hi leute,

ich hab schon das ganze internet durchsucht, aber ich finde eifnach nicht die befehle zum formatiern der textausgabe.

nur \n für den zeilenumbruch kenen ich bisher, bräuchte aber noch den befehl zum einrücken des textes.

hoffe ihr könnt ihn mir nennen und vlt ne kleine übersicht über die gesamten formatierungsbefehle nennen?

wär sehr nett, viele dank


----------



## SlaterB (4. Nov 2008)

Leerzeichen ist die große Taste auf der Tastatur,
Tab ist \t


----------



## phillack (4. Nov 2008)

mit leertaste siehts aber ziemilch schnell sehr scheisse aus alles...

thx anyways


----------



## SlaterB (4. Nov 2008)

über S.. oder nicht habe ich nicht gesprochen, nur über alle Formatierungsbefehle,
falls du damit Zeichen wie \n meintest und nicht komplexe Methoden, die zentrieren oder so


----------



## phillack (4. Nov 2008)

Danke Dir SlaterB, du hast mich auf die Idee
gebracht, weiter zu googeln. Ich habe sogar noch mehr rausgekriegt:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steuerzeichen

Da kannste auch was lernen.


----------



## SlaterB (4. Nov 2008)

neumodischer Schnickeschnack


----------



## Wildcard (4. Nov 2008)

PrintStream#printf String#format und StringFormatter sind deine Freunde.


----------

